# Post fit questions



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I recently got fitted for my bike after 2.5+ years of road riding.

I've only done 10 miles since the fit.

Feels like my legs are more efficient. It feels easier to cruise at 18mph than before.

My saddle was pushed almost all the way forward and I went to a 110mm stem. With the saddle that far forward, I feel alot more pressure on my hands and keep wanting to scoot back. He did want to raise my stem 15mm, but since I already cut the steerer...I was only able to bring it up 10mm.

I'm not questioning his fit method. I'm just wondering if I'm ever going to get used to the extra pressure on my hands. With my saddle farther back, I really had no discomfort with my hands, but since its been moved so far forward...I'm feeling alot more pressure.

Again, I'm not questioning the fit and I do realized that I need to give it some time...

Thanks


----------



## jarider (Nov 3, 2009)

One way of relieving some of the pressure on your hands is to raise the front of the saddle a little past horizontal. It rotates your hips a bit and takes some weight off your hands.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Agree with jarider. It's also possible that the fitter changed your saddle tilt when moving it forward and either didn't notice or didn't care. I hope not for the sake of his career—careful and precise saddle tilt adjustment is crucial for comfort.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

If the saddle is level, I would keep it that way and instead get a 120/130 stem with the same angle. That way your reach would be extended and your stem would end up being a little higher too, like the fitter wanted.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Go back and see the fitter to resolve it. One should not be bearing much weight on the hands. That's what the sit bones are for.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Always question the fit... it's your body and your bike, it should be an informed, collaborative effort. The fitter can't help if you don't communicate.


----------

